# Composer Bop, Marry, Kill.



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This is the game where a person names 3 composers. The subsequent poster must indicate which of the 3 previously named composers he would Bop (have sexual relations with), Marry, or Kill. Then you get to name 3 new composers.

ie: Composers A, B, C.

Bop: B
Marry: A
Kill: C

Get it?


I'll begin.

Bach, Prokofiev, Wagner.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Bop: Wagner
Marry: Bach
Kill: Prokofiev

*Sorabji, Cage, Glazunov*


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Bop: Sorabji (it would be wild)
Marry: Glazunov
Kill: Cage

Mozart, Telemann, Salieri


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Bop: Mozart (midget pornography?)
Marry: Telemann
Kill: Salieri

Saint-Saens, Rossini, Handel.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> Bop: Mozart (midget pornography?)


More like lots of inappropriate poo jokes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Bop: Wagner
> Marry: Bach
> Kill: Prokofiev
> 
> *Sorabji, Cage, Glazunov*


  

I almost had a heart attack reading that!
I don't think I would actually marry Prokofiev though, I think he would be mean.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't think I would actually marry Prokofiev though, I think he would be mean.


That's why I'm going to kill Prokofiev. Somehow.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't do the first two to any, but I might kill Mozart.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> Bop: Wagner
> Marry: Bach
> Kill: Prokofiev


No way would I marry Bach. I'd spend the rest of my life pregnant.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bop:
Marry:
Kill: Saint-Saens, Rossini, Handel.

:devil:


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd love to participate but I couldn't imagine bopping any composer. Sorry.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> No way would I marry Bach. I'd spend the rest of my life pregnant.


But on the flip side, you'll give birth to good ol' J. C. Bach, W. F. Bach, C. P. E. Bach, and the rest of the homeboys.

I mean--think about it. Ever heard of Panglossian philosophy? It's the best of all possible worlds! The best of all possible options! The best of all possible decisions! And stuff.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I'd love to participate but I couldn't imagine bopping any composer. Sorry.


Imagine them as men your age or whatever age is suitable and get creative with your, ahem, preferences.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't think I would actually marry Prokofiev though, I think he would be mean.


He was kind of a cold buggar wasn't he? But he also wrote some mean music!


----------

